# Word DOC too big to open?!



## LilyUnderwater (Mar 16, 2008)

The file that won't open was fine the last time I used it. Now it won't open properly. I use Xp Word. And it loads, you get the first page and then it freezes. The file is 1.44MB. I have been told to open it in txt and in Word pad, told to change it to pdf etc but the problem is that it's a novel, I need to keep the formatting and need to keep working on it and be able to save over it. 

Does anyone know how to split the doc or get it open, if I can get it open I can save it into parts.

thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you able to open smaller documents? try deleting the files in your windows temporary folder. If that does not help, try openoffice from openoffice.org


----------



## joedelaney (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Open Office, as it doesn't handle corrupted Word files all that well. 

I found that Google Docs is much more reliable. Do you have a Gmail account? If so, email yourself that document and try and either "View it as HTML" or "Open as Google Doc", then attempt to copy.paste your work out into a fresh document.


----------

